# Wilson's Invalid's Port wine ?????



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi guys I dug this one today and am wondering if anyone knows anything about it. It is a standard Whiskey size bottle. My pictures look dark and amber but in person it looks like black glass BUT it is a super nice emerald green color like a wellington flask green. Highley whittled bottle. nice bold embossing. If you guys want I will take more pictures in natural lite. Please help. It seems like it is a good one but maybe not!   Mike


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2008)

The Embossing


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2008)

The bottom


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2008)

Last picture, The lip!  Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a morbid curiosity about this one!!!! and I  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool name,never heard of it.It looks English,1900 or so.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2008)

I have seen a few sell over the years, none lately.  They are probably often listed under spirits rather than medicines so off my radar.


----------



## Mike O (Dec 7, 2008)

My guess is english also! 





> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Cool name,never heard of it.It looks English,1900 or so.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2008)

yes, english, has the look of late 19th century English spirit bottles.
 Was apparently being sold in canada as late as the 1930s.


----------



## citydigger (Dec 7, 2008)

Told ya it was from the UK for CANADA Mike. I talked to Tim this evening. He said he has dug a few up his way. I think it was Made in the UK but distributed to Canada. We have dug a few good Canadian bottles in there? I wonder if this is the start of a trend in that dump?[8|]


----------



## Mike O (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting, I wonder why we never found them or even shards before????

 Tim did send a picture of one he dug in Toronto!


----------



## canada (Dec 8, 2008)

I have one, dug from a circa 1920 dump here. This product would have been popular during prohibition, I'm sure. Would be interesting to know the alcohol content...
 Was it actually made in the UK?  Hughes, Morris & Co. are listed as sole importers.

 Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 8, 2008)

Not sure but I was guessing they called people who did both importing and exporting importers as a general term.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2008)

I found a reference pertaining to this subject in a book called "Dr. Chase's Recipies or Information for Everyone" (Ann Arbor, Michigan, 1867) ..it reads:
 "10. Porter, Ale, or Wine, to Prevent Flatness in Parts of Bottles for the Invalid.- Sick persons who are recommended to use ale, porter, or wine, and can only take a small glass at a time, nearly always find the last of the bottle flat or stale.
 To prevent this put in the cork firmly, and turn the cork-end downwards, in a large tumbler or other vessel nearly filled with water.
 This plan prevents communication with the external air."


----------



## deenodean (May 24, 2011)

Hi Mike O ..My buddy found one exactly like yours, it is I believe black glass. It was found in New Glasgow, Nova Scotia, Canada last week. My research, before I read this forum, traced it to London England. He also research it, he found an ad where it said it was a medicine. Maybe Red Matthews are give his impressions on the manufacturer's method of making.


----------



## deenodean (May 24, 2011)

hope I can upload some pics...


----------



## deenodean (May 24, 2011)

the ad


----------



## deenodean (May 24, 2011)

The bottom


----------



## deenodean (May 24, 2011)

The bottom ( second try )


----------



## bostaurus (May 25, 2011)

Husband's grandmother was a staunch tea-totaling old-time Methodist but she kept a bottle of Mogan David wine in the fridge and had a glass every night.  She called it her medicinal blood thinner.  She would have approved of this medicinal port!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 25, 2011)

Maybe the "S" is an error and it's invalid.[][]
 inÂ·valÂ·id2 (Â¹n-vÂ²lâ€œÂ¹d) adj. 1. Not legally or factually valid; null: an invalid license. 2. Falsely based or reasoned; faulty: an invalid argument. [Latin invalidus, weak : in-, not; see IN-1 + validus, strong (from valÂ¶re, to be strong; see wal- below).] --inâ€vaÂ·lidâ€œiÂ·ty (-vâ€¦-lÂ¹dâ€œÂ¹-tÂ¶) n. --inÂ·valâ€œidÂ·ly adv.


----------



## deenodean (May 25, 2011)

any value to that bottle?


----------

